# Tons of pics of the boys....



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Today the boys were given a new toy and they went bonkers for it. :lol: This is basically what the night consisted of:


























This picture is cute eventhough Mr. Peepers face is cut off. :x 









I love this picture :lol: ! It's like they were both waiting to see which one was going to try and go for it first! :lol:








3-way tug o' war :lol:


























This picture shows Lucky's tail pretty good. It's really short. It doesn't seem to have been docked, maybe he was born with it that way? :dontknow:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

They are so cute!! It looks like they had a ton of fun with their new toy! And, that Lucky is fitting right in and becoming part of the gang!! He looks so happy!! 

I love your boys!!   :lol:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Kari they're so cute :wave: Lucky looks happy !!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Yeah he is really happy! :wink: 

Very strange little guy though :lol: . When they were playing he got all rowdy and ran up to me (I was sitting on the floor) he came up and kinda nipped me on my chin. :shock: I was like what was that for? :lol:


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

your pictures really made me smile kari  

i am just so happy that you rescued lucky. he looks so happy with his brothers :wink:  what a lucky guy he is :grommit:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Mr. Peepers has really started to come along with him. They play together and sleep together. He still has his moments when he puts Lucky in check, but he is the big brother afterall. :wink:


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

Nice pictures, you could see they were having a lot of fun. Maybe the bite on the chin was a love bite. :lol:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That's what I was thinking! :lol: He has attempted it before but I caught him before he could get me. He was playing that time too. :?


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Awww they look so happy together  :wave: I love seeing pics of them playing


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

freia is wild when she plays too.. she'll try to nip me.. maybe they want us to join in? :lol: 

anyways the boys are sooo cute together! i really love lucky's color!!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

great pics kari! they all look like they loved that toy! yeah i get "love" bites too :lol: :lol: :wave: its like they get so excited they have to bite something :roll: :wave:


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Those are Awesome pics, thanks for sharing!!! :wave: I LOVE the tug o war pics...they're always the best to see! :lol:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Well Kari, I am not going to say "Its about time" ooo darn it I will, "Its about time we got to see those gorgeous chi's.......LOL
Fantestic pics and made my day :wink:


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Awww, they are so cute!  Lucky looks as though he's made himself at home very quickly!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Thanks everyone! :wave: 

Gina :wink: , Lucky has really made himself at home. He fit right in with the gang.  

Julie, glad you liked the pics. :wink:


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Awww I love all the pics Kari, all 3 are so cute  
Tia bites like that too when she gets really excited, well she doesnt actually bite, she just grabs fingers :lol:


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Aww what wonderful pictures! All three of your boys are soo cute and Lucky looks like he's very happy!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

They are so cute, and Lucky really fits in well


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

I have to agree! great pix! an It's good to see Lucky settlin in nicely!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Kari they are so cute!! I've missed them!!

I LOVE the pic of Buster and Mr. Peepers going for the toy!  

Lucky is really cute!!


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

It's so nice to see that in such a short time they all really get along with each other. Thanks for sharing the pictures. They are all too cute


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Thanks guys!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Great pics Kari


----------



## nornie (Feb 20, 2006)

You have the cutest chi's! :shock:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

They're gorgeous Kari and it's great to see Lucky settling in to his new home  just think soon it will seem like you always had him


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

It already does Sarah! :lol:


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

They are all so cute! They look like they were all made for each other!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Kari your babies sre so adorable and it is great how well they are getting along so fast. It cracks me up that Auggie has sooo many toys but give him a new one and he goes crazy like he has never ownes a single toy :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:lol: My boys are the same way! They have lots of toys but go crazy for a new one. :lol:


----------

